# Jobs



## cmcavoy (Mar 6, 2011)

Any tips for a couple looking for jobs, Im degree qualified in child care and my partner worked in property sales and recruitment in the UK??


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

There are not many Jobs in Cyprus and the property market is not doing well at the moment too. Try doing some volunteer work to make some connections. You could also place ads in forums and websites, supermarket notice boards, and just put yourself about and knock on doors. It will not be easy, as there are more people in the same position as yourselves, but good luck!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cmcavoy said:


> Any tips for a couple looking for jobs, Im degree qualified in child care and my partner worked in property sales and recruitment in the UK??


There are many people who worked for developers as reps or for some of the larger property agents who have been made redundant and are trying to go it on their own selling property. Many of these have given up very quickly as they found it impossible to make a living in the industry at this time.
Most of the big companies are surving on a skeleton staff having laid off many reps so jobs in the industry are not there anymore.
I would recommend that if you have jobs in the Uk this is not a good time to make the move here unless you have already found good jobs to come to.
Come over for several recce holidays and do your research very thoroughly before making the final move.

Good luck
Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've moved the last 3 posts to a new thread as the thread was going off topic.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Jobs report article from the Cyprus Mail ?There are jobs for Russian speakers, accountants and techies? - Cyprus Mail


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> Jobs report article from the Cyprus Mail ?There are jobs for Russian speakers, accountants and techies? - Cyprus Mail


But the OP dosnt mention either of them speaking Russian or being an accountant or techie:confused2:


----------



## cmcavoy (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, unfortunately I dont speak Russian -just French, Polish, English, German, Italian and Mandarin.
My partner just speaks English and Greek!


----------



## Streaky (Feb 23, 2010)

from what I've seen construction jobs are not easy to come by, I've been looking to move there for a year or two now but can not find quantity surveyor or estimator positions


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

A lot of projects have been put on hold, as the money has run out, and it will be that way for some time to come.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Streaky said:


> from what I've seen construction jobs are not easy to come by, I've been looking to move there for a year or two now but can not find quantity surveyor or estimator positions


The problem is that those sort of jobs will go to Cypriots. It isnt a matter of what you know or how experienced you are, it is a matter of WHO you know.


----------



## Streaky (Feb 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> The problem is that those sort of jobs will go to Cypriots. It isnt a matter of what you know or how experienced you are, it is a matter of WHO you know.


The only people I know there are in entertainment, so I'll keep on searching but thank you for the reply


----------

